# Kittens w/ goopy eyes?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

My son found some kittens from a stray cat out under the shed. One has some goopy stuff in it's eyes,any ideas what it might be,what I can do besides trying to wipe them clean,until the vet opens on Monday? They look about 4 weeks old, hoping the mama hasn't got killed or something.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Use warm water to break down the crust. It will look awful. If they are four weeks old you can feed them regular food. It's not as good as mama's milk, but put down some raw cut up chicken for them. Leave them where they are, but check to see if the mother comes back. Being feral, she could be out hunting.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

You can put some neosporin triple antibiotic ointment in the eye. I just used it on my own cats eye. I have used it in my own eye when I scratched it.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Really Oberhaslikid? I didn't know that neosporin could be used in eyes like that. My neighbor manages a thoughbred farm and they are quickly becoming overwhelmed by kittens, most them have that goopy eye thing. A few of them have lost their eyes because we couldn't find the teramycin anywhere and didn't know what else could be done. No they won't pay for a vet either, too expensive out here anyway. Our vets want anywhere from 35 to 50 just to walk in the door so I can't blame them. Thanks for the tip! BTW I have one Oberhasli doe that I cross bred to my Nigerian buck for a mini Oberhasli but I almost wish I had found the Oberhasli's before we got the Nigerians, they are so wonderful, or at least she is. Very quiet, very easy to handle, and so beautiful too.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Just wipe them, and probably pick up some terramycin Monday. 

Watch them though, as sometimes it gets really awful and they get stuffy noses too (if it's upper respiratory). Stuffy noses can make it impossble for them to smell food/nurse efficiently and they get really ill.

I know there's something OTC the vet had me using on my sickie... what was it... blast.

ETA: Ah-ha! It was l-lysine, just the tablets intended for humans, and crush it into some wet food and see if they'll eat that. Really helped my pitiful guy.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Neo in the eyes? The clear triple anti maybe but not the white neo. If its eye goop, just needs to cleaned away and it should go away. The longer the junk is there, the more it will bother the eyes and stay. Sometimes a vet will prescribe/give to stuff to put in the eyes to clear it but I know its not neo or triple. Best let the vet check before putting ANYTHING in the eyes. You can use a warm wet washcloth or a mild saline wash for eyes.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well I know the feed store has terramycin in packets,should I go get some? Only 1 has it, but I worry the other 4 may get it too.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well they LOVE goat's milk(fed them w/ a syringe), and chowing down on canned food. I probably shouldn't have let him, but my son brought them into the garage, as they were crawling all over the place outside,& we have a LOT of foxes & coyotes that have been feasting on the neighborhood pets here! The mom is feral, but was in the garage w/ them during the night. I just couldn't let them get ate like our last kitten. Got the medicine, & the one's eyes look better already!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh my...I wish I could get the little pale tan one with the dark ears and white streak on its face!

Another good thing to clean the eyes with is warm tea.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

That's Okie,I'm keeping him! Thinking his daddy is the big Siamese by the farm up the road.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Well if even after you moved them and the mom went with them..thats GOOD. They are still getting her protection, nutrition and care.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree, little "Okie" is darling! As his his attention-seeking sibling there. *giggle* And the little tuxedo baby! Aww, scoop him up and snuggle his sadness away. 

I so miss having kittens around. Sniffle. Yearn. Pine.


----------

